# Damp Reading - Should I be Concerned?



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

We have just taken our 1 year old Carthago for its first annual water ingress check and have been given 3 readings of 25 for the rear side window and 3 of 35 for the rear window (both of which are the windows for the rear bed). Apparently the "pass" mark is 20.

The gentleman in service has asked us to come back for a further check in 3 months time and as a precaution they have sealed around the top and sides of both windows. 

We were quite shocked and disappointed by these figures but he seemed to almost breeze over them. Surely we should not see figures like this on a 1 year old van???

So my question is, should I be concerned about the damp at this stage and if so what is my best course of action? Or should I let it ride and wait for a further test.

Thanks for any advice
Sally


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

I would ask them to investigate the damp readings as 35% is very high sooner rather than later.




kev kands services for all your caravan and motorhome needs


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

My burstner has had readings of between 11-13 or so for the last three years, so yours does sound excessively high. :? 

Steve


----------



## RhinoInstalls (May 11, 2010)

The reading of 35% are high i would ask them to investigate again.

Phil


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

I would also make sure when the van is parked up outside that it is sloping to the front. 
The only time I located any damp was in the rear window area, until I realised that when it rained water always ran to this part of the van.
After I parked the other way around it cleared up , with no problem since.

Charlie


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

This does look like it could be a manufacturing issue. Have you contacted the makers or suppliers? I know that if it were an Auto Sleeper the company would be only too keen to rectify such a problem on a new vehicle for it is only too easy to gain a bad reputation. Remember the 'Leaky Kon-Tiki' of a few years ago that took some living down. I cannot think of a slogan for Carthago but I bet someone would if this kind of issue is not nipped in the bud.
rosalan


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Sally

On a very practical level you can get a perfectly adequate damp meter for about 40 quid. (It will not be as accurate as the very expensive one (_you hope_ 8O ) the dealer uses, but will be OK for what I suggest.)

If you then take your own readings after a longish dry spell, then again after it has been hissing down for a couple of days, you will get a pretty good indication of whether the wet is coming in from outside.

If you do have a leak the two readings will be significantly different.

N.B. I would take the first (dry weather) readings when the van has not been used for a while - since the damp is very near the bed and it may be only condensation from yourselves while sleeping. You would be amazed at how much moisture we exude while sleeping, and many people experience significant damp under the mattress, especially in cooler weather.

Hope this helps - I would still get it checked again by the experts well inside the warranty period.

Dave


----------



## rupert1 (Feb 13, 2009)

Forget things like your own damp meter. One year old, back to supplier under warrenty.


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

Thanks for all your replies.

I think if we had used the van alot we may have gone with the condesation from sleeping arguement but we have hardly been away in the last 6 months - and the only night we have been away in the last 2 months was the night spent at Lowdhams before the test. Surely 1 night shouldn't cause that much of a problem.

Also surely if only sleeping in the van causes this much damp, surely everyone with a rear bed would get high readings - especially those who spend lots of time away.

We never have condensation on the windows and the van is kept heated when on our drive.

We were really concerned when the service guy told us - but he almost swept our concerns under the carpet.

Not sure who to approach now - should I go direct to Carthago?


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

As this was a new van, your first port of call must be your supplier who gets paid a lot in commission on his sales and should be reimbursed by the manufacturer if they are required to cover this type of problem. They have a duty of care towards you the customer. Only if the supplier fails to live up to their obligation should you need to contact the makers. If the manufacturer were local that would be different, your vehicle could be called in to be checked out.
I am guessing that somewhere along the line, the window or windows may need to be completely removed and re-sealed and not patched up on the outside.
All the best.
rosalan


----------



## rupert1 (Feb 13, 2009)

You have no 'comeback' on the maker at all, although they may be helpfull. Your contract is with the supplier.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

taz said:


> Also surely if only sleeping in the van causes this much damp, surely everyone with a rear bed would get high readings - especially those who spend lots of time away.


We've never had the problem, but a number of people do.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-939508.html#939508

Don't know if anything on that thread might help.

Dave


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

If there is a garage under the bed check the door seals havent been dislodged allowing cold air in under the bed

As others have said I'd be back at the dealers sooner rather than later

2 trade members have indicated it is a high reading, over the next few months temperatures drop but also so does humidity unless it is raining, so you may go back in 3 months Jan/Feb and see lower readings than present giving the impression it is OK but still have an issue

Chris


----------



## dikyenfo (Feb 16, 2008)

I left mine for three years and the back was rotton after. The back had to come off and all the fittings shower etc. and lucky for me was just in warranty but it was a close thing. My advice get it fixed now as this is going to be a big job.Fix it before mushrooms grow out of it!!! like mine.


----------

